# Storage of sharpening stones?



## konoyaro (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi! 

I was just wondering how sensitive sharpening stones are to cold/heat. Could they break by being stored at +4 Celcius during the winter in my garage? I won't be rapidly cooling/heating them if that's what you thought


----------



## split0101 (Oct 12, 2013)

The only thing I have ever read was to not put them away wet where the water could freeze and crack/break your stone.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 12, 2013)

Unless you are sharpening in a +4 Celsius environment with +4 Celsius water how could you not be heating and cooling them quickly? Or do you not sharpen in the winter? Storing at that temp is no problem as long as they are not moved to a much warmer environment to quickly.


----------



## konoyaro (Oct 12, 2013)

Depends on what you define as quickly I suppose. I was thinking more along the lines of pouring hot water over it or freezing it but it seems it caused more confusion than anything else, the last part of my question was just meant to add a lightly humorous tone to it but as it was a serious question, it was out of place, sorry about that. 

I will be sharpening inside at about 22 celcius though but will only be using cold water because of the cold storage area, was just worried about the storage room itself, I'll just have to make sure it's dry before putting it back there again. 

Thanks for your answers you two!


----------



## Seb (Oct 12, 2013)

Why do they have to be stored in the garage? Can't they simply double as door stops and paperweights when not in use?


----------



## konoyaro (Oct 18, 2013)

Seb said:


> Why do they have to be stored in the garage? Can't they simply double as door stops and paperweights when not in use?


That's not a bad idea, whet stones don't look that awful either.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 18, 2013)

Stones don't like quick swings in temp (fans, window sills, plane cargos, etc) but are pretty hardy regarding the cold. My stones are in a shop that goes 90F to 30F and there's no issues. Boiling water or plunging into ice water might not be wise but I've never tried that so....


----------

